# Need help... tips on how to flatten tummy asap



## DCS

In 4 weeks we have a big family do. It will be my family and lots of family and friends. Im wearing a traditional indian outfit. Although my tummy will be covered the fabric is only thin meshy stuff. And im super self concious about my fat tummy. Anyone got any tricks or tips on how to get it slightly less wobbley please?


----------



## choc

Hold it in pants?


----------



## DCS

Not an option because the skirt sits quite low and the top comes to about a an inch or 2 below where the bottom of my bra is. And everything in betweek is exposed. Even with the sari bit on. Its see through so yiu would be able to see it. 

Thanks tjough


----------



## swissie

epsom salts? https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2367451/Granny-right-We-need-dose-Epsom-salts.html

Seriously, the 30 day shred has flattened my tummy really quickly.

Hope you get the results you want.


----------



## seoj

Anti-inflammatory diet as well- I did this for 3mos for stomache issues, it's HARD, as I had to cut out a lot of the foods I love- but I noticed weight loss and less bloat and flatter tummy within 2-3wks! It was intentional- but a nice "side affect". I know there are different types- mine was for inflammation and allergies- so I had to cut out wheat, dairy, coffee, potatoes, corn, alcohol, anything acidic (like tomatoes)... those are all the "major" things. so I ate a lot of rice, chicken, veggies, eggs, cereal (rice chex, granola), fruit and things of that nature... LOL. I did also find "dairy free" ice creams and other treats to help ease the pain. :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

swissie said:


> epsom salts? https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2367451/Granny-right-We-need-dose-Epsom-salts.html
> 
> Seriously, the 30 day shred has flattened my tummy really quickly.
> 
> Hope you get the results you want.

I've got the shred on DVD was your end results good? I just found it pretty intense think I got to day 3,now I've moved house I do want to get it into my new routine!


----------



## swissie

I'm on day 13 - tummy has flattened a lot - i even went out and bought a bikini today and plan to wear it once I finish day 30!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

swissie said:


> I'm on day 13 - tummy has flattened a lot - i even went out and bought a bikini today and plan to wear it once I finish day 30!

Omg really?!have you been dieting too??


----------



## swissie

No, but I think it will help if I do - my physique is looking so much better but could do with quicker weight loss.


----------



## beth_terri

Avoid breads/high in fat foods. Eat as lean and fresh as you can. Snack on fruits and veg. Drink lots of water. 

I do slimming world and definitely see a difference in the size of my tummy when I eat bread compared to when I don't.


----------



## 2011butterfly

I know it may be bit late.
But for next time. Perhaps pilates.
It builds core strength. And it teaches you to suck your tummy in.
So you get a flat tummy.
(Hope that makes sense!)


----------

